# Nato/Zulu V Deployment Clasp?



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Aesthetics totally aside, and judging strictly on comfort and convenience, do you prefer a Nato/Zulu or a deployment clasp on leather? No diving or mountain climbing or spy movie emulation; just simply for normal daily wear.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends on the strap really..... I have leathers that are comfy ish , but my DiModel Chronoismo on deployant buckle is by far the comfortable strap I have...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I find the leather NATOs get even more comfortable with age. I've got a few of them now on different watches.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

i cant get on with natos, they feel really cheap IMO (and look it :bad: )

I've recently got a few birckenstock straps (like the shoes) and they are the most comfortable I've ever had - better than Hirsch IMO...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparrow said:


> i cant get on with natos, they feel really cheap IMO (and look it :bad: )


Absolutely agree I have never understood why people put something that looks like it came from a cheap market stall on high end watches or for that matter any watch. They just look cheap and tacky


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > i cant get on with natos, they feel really cheap IMO (and look it :bad: )
> ...


I think its suitability for the purpose. A nylon NATO is easy to clean if you wear your watch in dirty/sweaty environments (simply attach it to a belt loop at laundry time).

Or maybe its just that its soooooooooo easy to change band (no need to remove spring bars).

Two of my leather NATOs are replacing neoprene bands which I find uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

I use NATO's/Rhino's/Zulu's because they fit me and most leather and bracelets don't! A Toshi on a deployment is incredibly comfortable though!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

feenix said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


No problem I clean my metal daily even after a bit of hard graft so why bother with a cheap looking piece of market stall crap

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

avidfan said:


> I use NATO's/Rhino's/Zulu's because they fit me and most leather and bracelets don't! A Toshi on a deployment is incredibly comfortable though!


I've got a puny 6.5" wrist. Since I'll most likely be ordering on line, will the NATO etc. cinch down that far? I know they'll expand to fit over wet suits, etc., but I'm just wondering about how small they can go. I'm not noticing any real "shorts, regulars, longs", etc. I do, however, notice a few that brag about their 17 holes for adjustment. Boy, you're correct about a Toshi deployment! They are killer!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I find that deployment clasps are very comfortable and easy to use. It's getting a good one that's the hard part. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

rgp said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > I use NATO's/Rhino's/Zulu's because they fit me and most leather and bracelets don't! A Toshi on a deployment is incredibly comfortable though!
> ...


I've just measured a Rhino and a NATO, the Rhino was 7.5" from buckle to 1st hole and the NATO was 6.75" from buckle to 1st hole. I suppose you could make a new hole to fit you anyway, here's a link to another thread on here that tells you how...My link


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

have to adree about the nato's looking cheap. i know they feel comfy but the make tha watch look cheap and nasty.

i prefer s/steel anyday and you just wash them down in the shower everyday


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not a huge fan of leather but have had 3 on deployment and was fine with them.

i do like rhino straps but generally find most nato style too thin.

bracelets also good, anything except rubber for me really.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

rgp said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > I use NATO's/Rhino's/Zulu's because they fit me and most leather and bracelets don't! A Toshi on a deployment is incredibly comfortable though!
> ...


Toshi on a deployant? Didn't think he did them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Draygo said:


> rgp said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


I put a deployment on it.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

avidfan said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > rgp said:
> ...


Cool. Never found one that fitted. What type?


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Draygo buddy!

Thanks to your great review, and a lot of hard negotiations on my part, Mondaine is swapping out my junk quartz and I've got a Retro Automatic on the way as soon as they get mine back.

That's actually the watch this thread is directed at. Have you ever contemplated any alterations to the factory strap, or replacing it with anything else?

Now I gotta go for a Precisionist so I can keep tabs on the automatic and all my mechanical ships bell clocks.

Sorry, still can't PM...


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

avidfan said:


> rgp said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Draygo said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Draygo said:
> ...


It was one very similar to the ones for sale here-the 2nd one down...RLT


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I put a deployant on a rhino


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

pg tips said:


> I put a deployant on a rhino


Never having had a Rhino, I'm trying to think that installation through in my head. Got any pics? Might be great idea...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

long time ago, I might have pics somewhere I did have to hack saw the buckle off. I also admit I cocked up and had a 20mm rhino and a 18mm clasp :lol: so a little "remodelling" of the nylon with a hot knife to make it fit. But it was relatively easy to do.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

found it!


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

pg tips said:


> long time ago, I might have pics somewhere I did have to hack saw the buckle off. I also admit I cocked up and had a 20mm rhino and a 18mm clasp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing a little WD40, some duct tape and a large hammer can't fix...


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

pg tips said:


> found it!


Really cool! Thanks for taking the time. Really appreciate it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If you look you can see I fitted it upside down from the conventional method, ie what was the buckle end of the rhino is at the bottom (6) of the watch not the top (12) as is the nomal way to fit a nato. I just found it fitted better and the clasp was easier to undo this way round.

to fit one basically hacksaw off the buckle (should be easier on a nato than it was on this), attach the buckle end of the strap to the base end (ie the part that touches your wrist when it's done up) of the deloyant with a spring bar, then the other end of the strap doubles back on itself and is clasped in the grip end of the deployant. Play aroiund with it til you get the length just right. You can leave the excess strap attached or cut it off as I did. If your going to cut it use a lighter or soldering iron to sear the end so it doesn't fray.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats a deployment? 

A nato will go down to 6.5', depends where you buy one from, i think Roys will fit but i've not had one of his for a long time. Stay clear of the super long ones and you wont need to put an extra hole in it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

pg tips said:


> found it!


Cracking idea, I might give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Not sure what OP means, but I'll offer that I use different straps on my "high street" or "tool" watches to suit the purpose. Rubber for diving, nylon for hot or wet wear, leather for cooler weather or classy. I've had my Steinhart O1DLC on so many now, I'm not sure any is "better" or "more comfortable" than the other.























































All of these have been comfortable (though the Corvus Real Bond is so tightly woven, it's a bit "loose" and has to be worn snug). Pick your favorite look and feel for what you're doing that day.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

pg tips said:


> found it!


franken-rhin-ployment?

de-rhino-franken?

not my bag, but hey, that's just me.









nice lookin' watch though. :thumbup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

With all those rings, it looks a little like a 5-point racing harness. I like.

(Note to snarkers. ^ is a joke.)


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Great photo comparison, David Spalding.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

rgp said:


> Hey Draygo buddy!
> 
> Thanks to your great review, and a lot of hard negotiations on my part, Mondaine is swapping out my junk quartz and I've got a Retro Automatic on the way as soon as they get mine back.
> 
> ...


Bob - I've left the Mondaine strap on mine. I like the curved ends on this watch. And it's a nice quality strap. I dare say that one day I'll get bored and do some swapping though 

Look forward to pics of yours...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > i cant get on with natos, they feel really cheap IMO (and look it :bad: )
> ...


Because they are cool :cool2:

If you don't get it, you two are clearly suffering from a lack of coolness and cannot be helped. :fish:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

AlexC1981 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BTW, another story. I wore my Orient ER1S ("Nurburging 2010 challenge") watch to the track this past weekend. After 3 hours on the track (including following a guy with a blown power steering pump, blowing burning fluid fumes right at me when I did a point-by, and yes, it stank). By the end of the weekend, the NATO was rather dirty (would've been much worse had it been a NC summer, temps in the 100s). Got home, simply popped off the spring bars, and laundered the band in some mild soap, rinsed, allowed to air dry.

So. Why put a nice (note I didn't say "pricey," just nice) watch on a "cheap strap?" Because you can't launder (or discard) a fancy pants leather or silk or mohair strap after wearing to the track. Duh. 

(joking) (I know you can "clean" a good leather strap. That separates the good stuff from the dross, the ability to take a cleaning.)


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I gotta agree with team "natos are cool" .. they do indeed rock, but so do rhinos and steel bracelets and leather etc.

..and rhinos on deployments. Never seen that combo done before - it also looks cool.

The fact that bands can be swapped and changed so easily and totally change the look, feel and useability of a watch is one of the great things about this hobby. I often take just 2 or 3 watches and 5 straps away on trips etc, rather than taking the 10 watches i'd normally want to wear.

Plus... a certain well known material house now have a limited range of natos in their catalog for less than Â£3 each.

At those prices, they're almost disposable.

Or maybe they ARE disposable, and that's why they're so cheap.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

desmondus rotundus said:


> not a huge fan of leather but have had 3 on deployment and was fine with them.
> 
> i do like rhino straps but generally find most nato style too thin.
> 
> bracelets also good, anything except rubber for me really.


i'll never learn.

swapped the spork onto a well used rhino - its now half the weight and slips much better under a shirt cuff.

so better for the odd work day wear. and it shows the case off better than the bracelet.

the rhino came of me oris bc3 reg so that went on an after-market rubber on deployment - which fits really well.

it may well be even more comfortable than the rhino if not quite as good looking.

pictures over the next few days no doubt.

gaseous ergo sum


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

AlexC1981 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


Yep Natos are cool

& Zulus are sub zero


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't understand why anyone would use them for aesthetic reasons. Practicality, absolutely, but don't tell me it looks better..............


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

Give the choice on offer, I'd go for a NATO every time - comfortable, easily adjustable, easy to wash and can give a watch a completely new look. I cannot get on with leather at all....it's that sweaty smell in the heat.


----------

